# Paper glued to windscreen!



## Jambro (Mar 18, 2011)

Some nice person decided to stick a piece of paper with a rant about where I was parked (perfectly legally and in the area I park everyday, I might add!).

It has left a horrible residue which I'm struggling to remove. It's a strong glue, maybe copydex?

I've tried water and 'sticky stuff' remover but no luck. Any ideas what else I could try that wont damage the glass?


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

clay bar ?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Tardis ?


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Try soaking it in tardis, if that doesn't work try using a blade to scrape it off.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wd40 for adhesives


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

warm water / hairdryer / tardis.... all possible options


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

A razor blade should get most off


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

AD just the tonic?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

WD40 mate


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Park there again and see who goes to the car, and stick a notice on them.


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

I would use tardis and a blade, should come off without much effort.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I would make a point and crime this to the police, as it can't not be removed by soap and water as specialist cleaning is required this then makes it criminal damage.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

heat gun should help


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Baseball bat to the kneecaps might help.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Window scraper and a few blades :thumb:


----------



## StuGP86 (Apr 21, 2009)

AG Tar Remover applied with a cloth should dissolve the glue.


----------



## Jambro (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I used a load of WD40 and a blade. Took well over an hour though!

I don't get what people gain from doing stuff like this!



President Swirl said:


> Park there again and see who goes to the car, and stick a notice on them.


Very tempting!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

packard said:


> I would make a point and crime this to the police, as it can't not be removed by soap and water as specialist cleaning is required this then makes it criminal damage.


This. Clearly planned as well as looks like the notice was typed rather than written on a scrap of paper.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Jambro said:


> Thanks for the replies, I used a load of WD40 and a blade. Took well over an hour though!
> I don't get what people gain from doing stuff like this!


Glad to hear you got it off OK. There really are some vindictive gits out there.

Just out of interest, what did the note say?

Chris


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats pathetic what they have done! Out of order if you ask me. I bloody hate anything like that I'd much rather the person come and tell me. Saves all that *****yness.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> Park there again and see who goes to the car, and stick a notice on them.


A heavy duty staple gun would have more effect :devil:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Secretly find out who they are and then take a dump on their windscreen.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DNA. Dog sh&@ through the letterbox.... Just a thought


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

AS said above find out who and report to police or just report to police. If you are sure that you were legally parked and not causing any obstructions then here is what I would do.
TYPE SOMETHING LIKE THIS AND LEAVE ON THE DASH::

This car is taxed MOT'd and insured it is parked legally. I have reported your criminal damage against my car to the police and they will be contacting you shortly. I fully intend to receive financial compensation from you via the courts. You have been warned.

It might mean nothing but make the bar$teward aware that you are not a push over.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

depends if you park in the same area all the time to as what you do in return. Person clearly has issues so sometimes no need to start fight over it. However if you don't / wont park in the same area again then go to war!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

What did the original message actually say?

Granted your car might be taxed and road worth, but id be p***ed off if I had cars parked outside my house all day.

Where I work we have about 4000 people on one campus, set near to a prestigious housing development. With people parking in the roads all the time, these kind of notices were commonplace, as well as vandalism by the residents.

Being wealthy they managed to get all of the roads double yellow lined, which has solved the problem for them but pushed the parking issues further out into other neibourhoods.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> What did the original message actually say?
> 
> Granted your car might be taxed and road worth, but id be p***ed off if I had cars parked outside my house all day.
> 
> ...


Does that justify vandalism though? Just because you don't like them parking there when it's safe and legal to do so?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

yeh theres two sides to this really, one side is your car is road legal, and you can park virtually anywhere as long as its legal, the otherside is you may also need to consider where you are parking, if someone parkerd outside my house every day, meaning i had to park somewhere down the road instead of outside my house where i can keep a eye on my car, i would'nt be to happy about it either tbh.
although its not on that someone as done that to your car, atleast they could of asked you to be more considerate in the first place and park somewhere else.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Does that justify vandalism though? Just because you don't like them parking there when it's safe and legal to do so?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


No not at all. Cars should always be off limits when it comes to revenge and attacks in my opinion, but if I'd payed a premium to live in a nice area I might be inclined to take some form of action... Be that speaking to the individual concerned or approaching the council.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

It may be legal but is it causing a problem? Reason i ask is some peeps usually park opposite my drive, which is legal etc but it makes reversing off my drive a nightmare sometimes i have to drive on the path tin order to get off! Not saying this is something you have done ut i do feel residents frustration all because some peeps cant be arsed to pay car parking charges


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> It may be legal but is it causing a problem? Reason i ask is some peeps usually park opposite my drive, which is legal etc but it makes reversing off my drive a nightmare sometimes i have to drive on the path tin order to get off! Not saying this is something you have done ut i do feel residents frustration all because some peeps cant be arsed to pay car parking charges


Your doing an illegal move reversing off the drive.... (yes i know we all do it)

Had some clever sod deliberately block my sisters car in when she parked opposite our house (again legally but she parked on "HIS" front he moved his car and van off his drive to do it...)

fortunately my sister persuaded him to move his cars having threatened the risk of writing them both off trying to get out... :lol: We use our drive but we had the builders in and they were on the drive....

Good job i wasn't about at the time :devil:


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Dixondmn said:


> DNA. Dog sh&@ through the letterbox.... Just a thought


It's better put in behind the door handle of the car. Now how nasty is that up you nails. Lol.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Shariain said:


> It's better put in behind the door handle of the car. Now how nasty is that up you nails. Lol.


How do you get it there in the first place lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Moggytom said:


> How do you get it there in the first place lol


thick polly bag with the corner nipped off...










:speechles


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Well you need to pick it up in a poo bag after your dog anyway, so that and a pair of nitrile gloves(for your hands) would do the trick. The best bit is when they get it on their fingers and they rub it off onto their other hand before smelling it and then the penny drops as to what it is. 

Neighbours are creatures of habit so its very easy to watch the fruits of your labour. Not that I have done this before.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

The other one is to post a small box via Royal Mail 2nd class as it has to ferment for a day or two.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

andy monty said:


> thick polly bag with the corner nipped off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never goin to be able to watch my girlfriend ice up a cake again without thinking of dog poo now haha

And what you on about most people leave it in the floor for people to walk in ....... Only select few pick it up


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

Razor blade should take most of it off and for the residue of glue is panel wipe. It will clean it up nice also you can use thinners but i prefer panel wipe.
Hope this helps.
Faz


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

had the same and i used white spirits and the mark was gone and the glass was clean , word of warning but dont let it touch the rubber as i belive it slowly wears it down


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

This happened me a few weeks ago, tardis even struggled to get it off but with a good bit of effort it did come off. Almost seemed to be bonded to the bloody glass


----------



## RyanSpencer (Apr 27, 2013)

Hot water............


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Your doing an illegal move reversing off the drive.... (yes i know we all do it)


are you sure its illegal? i know its not advised in the high way code too but dont believe its illegal


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> are you sure its illegal? i know its not advised in the high way code too but dont believe its illegal


Not illegal as such, but highly inadvisable.

From the Highway Code:

201
Do not reverse from a side road into a main road. When using a driveway, reverse in and drive out if you can.

However, if a police officer really wanted to, then this part of the Highway Code, which is set down in law, could be interpreted as applying to reversing out of a driveway (on the basis that it was an unnecessary manoeuvre) and applied:

203
You MUST NOT reverse your vehicle further than necessary.
Law CUR reg 106


----------

